# My DIY Background



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

If there is one this that I hate about a fish tank, it is being able to see the wires that run behind it. All those store bought backgrounds don't really float my boat to much either. So I got an idea from a friend.
Here is my DIY background. It is spray on, and it is permanent.

Supplies:
-Tank
-Masking tape
-newspaper
-alcohol
-"stone touch" spray paint (found at walmart, lowes, etc)
-Flat color spray paint (to match stoneworks)

The first thing I made sure to do was to properly clean the back glass with alcohol.

Then I masked of my tank









Next was applying several coats of the "stone touch" spray paint. (Back outside glass of tank)









after letting it dry I then sprayed "Flat gray" paint over the other layers to fill in the holes









Waited till it dried, then removed the masking tape









here is a close up of the texture that will be seen in the tank









and here is the tank right after it was set up









Other spray on backgrounds I did the same way (just different color "stone works")

















I hope yall enjoyed
comments are welcomed

-mk


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks nice! Great idea.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great! I think it would look especially good in a tank with a lot of rockwork, like an African Cichlid tank. I might borrow this idea if I use my 20g that's laying around for shelldwellers.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i think it's fantastic,well done.
i love it.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I like it, good good. Just when you said permanent, i think I went blind for a second there, hehe no thanks


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, that comes out looking pretty spectacular. I think I'm gonna have to try that out on my next tank.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Fantastic idea, I love the darker coloured one


----------

